# PodCast - Download



## Telmir (12. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

die Folgen 14 und 15 können nicht herunter geladen werden, die Dateien scheinen nicht auf dem Server zu liegen - oder im RSS-Feed stehen die falschen Dateinamen.

Gruß,
Telmir


----------



## ZAM (12. Juli 2007)

Danke für den Hinweis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir prüfen das.


----------



## Telmir (17. Juli 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hi ZAM,

danke... Habt ihr das schon geprüft? Ich kann die Dateien (in iTunes) leider noch nicht downloaden.

Telmir


----------



## ZAM (19. Juli 2007)

Telmir schrieb:


> Hi ZAM,
> danke... Habt ihr das schon geprüft? Ich kann die Dateien (in iTunes) leider noch nicht downloaden.
> Telmir



Ich hatte es eigentlich an Dan weitergeleitet.


----------



## crichton (27. Juli 2007)

Erm, das geht immer noch nicht. Was macht der liebe DAN da eigentlich?


----------



## Telmir (28. Juli 2007)

crichton schrieb:


> Erm, das geht immer noch nicht. Was macht der liebe DAN da eigentlich?



Genau!

Und Dan, wenn Du da danach schaust, würdest Du dann bitte auch gleich die neue Epsiode 45 mit ins RSS Feed aufnehmen?

Danke!

Tizzle


----------



## Tikume (28. Juli 2007)

crichton schrieb:


> Erm, das geht immer noch nicht. Was macht der liebe DAN da eigentlich?



Als guter Mitarbeiter vermutlich an Zam weiterleiten.


----------



## crichton (30. Juli 2007)

Folge 45 geht nun, aber 14 und 15 ist immer noch fehlerhaft.


----------



## Telmir (1. August 2007)

crichton schrieb:


> Folge 45 geht nun, aber 14 und 15 ist immer noch fehlerhaft.



Ich schieb das so lange hoch, bis das fertig ist!


----------



## Khazdan (2. August 2007)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

ich versuche nun schon seit etwa einer Woche, den BuffedCast 15 runterzuladen. Was allerdings nicht klappt weil ich jedes Mal auf die Homepage von Audioads geleitet werde, die mir anzeigt, das die Datei

*http://www.audioads.de/files/5355/BuffedCast_Episode_15.mp3*

nicht existiert. Bei den ersten Malen habe ich mich nicht gewundert, hätte ja ein einfacher Fehler sein können, aber mittlerweile kommt es mir vor als wäre diese Datei wirklich nicht mehr verfügbar... Könntet ihr bitte einmal überprüfen, was da nicht stimmt?

MfG,
Khazdan


----------



## ZAM (2. August 2007)

Da wir die Casts aus irgendwelchen technischen Gründen beim Anbieter nicht manuell Löschen konnten, haben wir uns an den Anbieter gewandt. Jedoch funktionierte auch ein erneuter Upload der beiden Casts nicht... sind da noch dran.


----------



## Telmir (3. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> sind da noch dran.



Hi ZAM,

danke für den Zwischenbericht!

Telmir


----------



## LordHelmchenHL (6. August 2007)

Telmir schrieb:


> Hi ZAM,
> 
> danke für den Zwischenbericht!
> 
> Telmir



Nicht übel, aber warum funktioniert denn der aktuelle schon wieder nicht? Ist echt blöd, habt Ihr da keinen für eingeteilt oder ist der im Urlaub?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alamor (7. August 2007)

Für Premiums sind die Beiden Folgen leider nicht downloadbar. 

Woran liegt das?


----------



## Alamor (7. August 2007)

Ihr könntet ja die Sendungen noch mal machen :-)
Achja, gut das die Illi-DAN sendung noch existiert...finde den namen super


----------



## Telmir (7. August 2007)

Alamor schrieb:


> Für Premiums sind die Beiden Folgen leider nicht downloadbar.



Der AudioCast ist für alle zum runterladen... Aber ja, es geht immernoch nicht. Und die neue Folge ist leider auch noch nicht verfügbar.

Tut was *bettel*


----------



## ZAM (7. August 2007)

Telmir schrieb:


> Der AudioCast ist für alle zum runterladen... Aber ja, es geht immernoch nicht. Und die neue Folge ist leider auch noch nicht verfügbar.
> 
> Tut was *bettel*



Bei 14 und 15 ist es uns bekannt, da sind wir aber auf die Unterstützung des Hosters angewiesen, wahrscheinlich müssen wir die noch mal neu codieren (nicht aufnehmen). Der neueste Cast (46) ist aber einwandfrei herunterlad- und anhörbar - da kann ich einen Fehler nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## LordHelmchenHL (8. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Bei 14 und 15 ist es uns bekannt, da sind wir aber auf die Unterstützung des Hosters angewiesen, wahrscheinlich müssen wir die noch mal neu codieren (nicht aufnehmen). Der neueste Cast (46) ist aber einwandfrei herunterlad- und anhörbar - da kann ich einen Fehler nicht nachvollziehen.



Moin ZAM!

Herunterlad- und anhörbar ist schon richtig, aber eben nicht als Podcast. Die Folge die dort als Folge 46 bezeichnet ist, ist leider die Folge 45.


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2007)

LordHelmchenHL schrieb:


> Moin ZAM!
> 
> Herunterlad- und anhörbar ist schon richtig, aber eben nicht als Podcast. Die Folge die dort als Folge 46 bezeichnet ist, ist leider die Folge 45.



In der Datei für ITunes ist für den buffedCast 46 aber auch explizit Folge 46 und der Link zum Stream für Folge 46 eingetragen, eben noch mal geprüft.


----------



## LordHelmchenHL (9. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> In der Datei für ITunes ist für den buffedCast 46 aber auch explizit Folge 46 und der Link zum Stream für Folge 46 eingetragen, eben noch mal geprüft.



Sorry, aber anscheinend reden wir aneinander vorbei....
Wenn ich auf den iTunes-Link in der Buffedcast-Rubrik klicke, komme ich zum iTunes-Store. Dort arbeite ich mich dann zu dem Buffedcast durch und sehe....  Folge 46 ist online (komischerweise fehlt aber die 45, hmmm) also per iTunes heruntergeladen (auch gerade eben geprüft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und was meinst Du wohl was man hört? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Richtig: Folge 45
Natürlich kann ich den Cast auch als MP3 herunterladen, aber wenn ich schon iTunes nutze und Ihr den als Podcast zur Verfügung stellt sollte das auch automatisch funktionieren.


----------



## Telmir (9. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> In der Datei für ITunes ist für den buffedCast 46 aber auch explizit Folge 46 und der Link zum Stream für Folge 46 eingetragen, eben noch mal geprüft.



Hi ZAM,

klick mal auf RSS.

Auf der Seite gibt es einen "Play now"-Button, der mit Folge 45 verlinkt ist...

Wenn man die Einträge im zugrunde liegenden XML anschaut (siehe unten), sieht man, dass das item-Tag der Folge 46 etwas kürzer ist - ohne z.B. das media:content-Tag

(Wen es interessiert mit 
	
	



```
>wget http://feeds.feedburner.com/BuffedCast
```
 kann man sich den XML-Code holen, den Feedburner automatisch in HTML umwandelt, und der von den RSS-Readern und iTunes ausgewertet wird)

Gruß,
Telmir

Edit: Fehler gefunden? Schau mal das description-Tag an - Endet mit "(WoW)*>*" - Fehlt da nicht eine ]? Und dann kommt der RSS-Link auch durcheinander, schau mal genau unter den Play-Button... Da filtert der Browser dann die Tags aus und zeigt die Tag-Inhalte an... So ist es mir gerade aufgefallen!

Folge 46

```
<item>
<title>Episode 46</title>
<link>http://www.buffed.de/news/2649/buffedcast-episode-46-jetzt-anhoeren</link>
<description><![CDATA[Themen der Woche: BlizzCon, Level-Debatte, SchluÃŸ mit Arthas? (WoW)></description>
<category>Podcast</category>
<pubDate>Fri, 3 Aug Jul 07 17:30:00 GMT</pubDate>
<enclosure url="http://www.audioads.de/files/7136/BuffedCast_Episode_46.mp3" length="18354171" type="audio/mpeg"/>
<itunes:author>buffed.de-Redaktion</itunes:author>
<itunes:explicit>No</itunes:explicit>
</item>
```

Folge 45

```
<item>
<title>Episode 45</title>
<link>http://www.buffed.de/news/2585/buffedcast-episode-45-jetzt-anhoeren</link>
<description><![CDATA[Themen der Woche: BlizzCon (WoW), Beta-EindrÃ¼cke (WAR), Neues aus Mittelerde (HdRO)]]></description>
<category>Podcast</category>
<pubDate>Fri, 27 Jul 07 17:30:00 GMT</pubDate>
<enclosure url="http://www.audioads.de/files/7008/BuffedCast_Episode_45.mp3" length="13606912" type="audio/mpeg" />
<itunes:author>buffed.de-Redaktion</itunes:author>
<itunes:explicit>No</itunes:explicit>
<media:content url="http://www.audioads.de/files/7008/BuffedCast_Episode_45.mp3" fileSize="13606912" type="audio/mpeg" />
<itunes:subtitle>Die buffed.de-Talkrunde zu World of Warcraft & Co.</itunes:subtitle>
<itunes:summary>Die Buffed-Redakteure fachsimpeln Ã¼ber World of Warcraft und den Rest der Online-Rollenspiel-Welt</itunes:summary>
<itunes:keywords>Podcast</itunes:keywords>
</item>
```

Folge 44

```
<item>
<title>Episode 44</title>
<link>http://www.buffed.de/news/2515/buffedcast-episode-44-jetzt-anhoeren</link>
<description><![CDATA[Themen der Woche: WoW-Erweiterungsspekulationen, Beta-Testphase zu Tabula Rasa, WoW-Item-Charts]]></description>
<category>Podcast</category>
<pubDate>Fri, 21 Jul 07 17:30:00 GMT</pubDate>
<enclosure url="http://www.audioads.de/files/6826/BuffedCast_Episode_44.mp3" length="19503770" type="audio/mpeg" />
<itunes:author>buffed.de-Redaktion</itunes:author>
<itunes:explicit>No</itunes:explicit>
<media:content url="http://www.audioads.de/files/6826/BuffedCast_Episode_44.mp3" fileSize="19503770" type="audio/mpeg" />
<itunes:subtitle>Die buffed.de-Talkrunde zu World of Warcraft & Co.</itunes:subtitle>
<itunes:summary>Die Buffed-Redakteure fachsimpeln Ã¼ber World of Warcraft und den Rest der Online-Rollenspiel-Welt</itunes:summary>
<itunes:keywords>Podcast</itunes:keywords>
</item>
```


----------



## ZAM (9. August 2007)

Es liegt nicht an den längen der Text-Angaben. Im Cast 46 fehlten 2 Klammern in der description *seufz*  - Cast 45 sollte jetzt drin sein. Wegen 14 und 15 hab ich leider noch nichts neues.


----------



## LordHelmchenHL (10. August 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es liegt nicht an den längen der Text-Angaben. Im Cast 46 fehlten 2 Klammern in der description *seufz*  - Cast 45 sollte jetzt drin sein. Wegen 14 und 15 hab ich leider noch nichts neues.




Juhu!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telmir (1. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wegen 14 und 15 hab ich leider noch nichts neues.



Hallo ZAM,

was tut sich da? Seid ihr noch dran?

Danke


----------



## crichton (15. September 2007)

Da ich grade ITunes neu installiert habe und die Buffed Casts neu geladen habe... 14 und 15 gehen immer noch nicht ...


----------



## ZAM (15. September 2007)

crichton schrieb:


> Da ich grade ITunes neu installiert habe und die Buffed Casts neu geladen habe... 14 und 15 gehen immer noch nicht ...



Tja - wegen 14 und 15 gibts keine Resonanz bisher. Ihr könnt sie aber als MP3 noch runterladen.
http://media.buffed.de/BuffedCast/BuffedCast_Episode_14.mp3
http://media.buffed.de/BuffedCast/BuffedCast_Episode_15.mp3

Ich hoffe natürlich, das sich auf dem normalen Weg über Itunes und Streaming noch was ergibt.


----------



## Telmir (2. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Tja - wegen 14 und 15 gibts keine Resonanz bisher. Ihr könnt sie aber als MP3 noch runterladen.
> http://media.buffed.de/BuffedCast/BuffedCast_Episode_14.mp3
> http://media.buffed.de/BuffedCast/BuffedCast_Episode_15.mp3
> 
> Ich hoffe natürlich, das sich auf dem normalen Weg über Itunes und Streaming noch was ergibt.



Hallo ZAM,

danke für die Info zum aktuellen Stand!

ein Vorschlag meinerseits: Wenn die beiden Episoden über diese Links funktionieren, dann tragt doch diese Links im RSS-Feed für iTunes ein.

Achja, und bei der Gelegenheit könnt ihr gleich noch die Episode 54 eintragen!

Edit: Tippt ihr das XML von Hand? Dann lasst es von einem Kollegen mal vorher noch qualitätssichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder sollen wir User das machen? Tipp: Verwendet einen XML-Editor, der Euch zumindest die bekannten Tags und die Parameter farblich makiert, so dass ihr Tippfehler gleich am Syntax-Highlightning erkennen könnt. Oder Euch fehlerhaftes XML anmeckert. Dann passiert sowas nicht mehr.


```
<item>
<title>Episode 54</title>
<link>http://www.buffed.de/news/3140/buffedcast-episode-54-jetzt-anhoeren</link>
<description><![CDATA[Themen der Woche: WoW: Probleme und Patchnotes; Hellgate London: Keine Jugendfreigabe; WAR: Kollisionsabfrage - Pro und Contra]]></descrition>
<category>Podcast</category>
<pubDate>Fri, 28 Sep 07 19:20:00 GMT</pubDate>
<enclosure url="http://www.audioads.de/files/8279/BuffedCast_Episode_54.mp3" leng3th="33374208" type="audio/mpeg"/>
<itunes:author>buffed.de-Redaktion</itunes:author>
<itunes:explicit>No</itunes:explicit>
</item>
```

1. description-Tag nicht korrekt beendet (descrition - da fehlt das p)
2. length schreibt sich length nicht leng3th

Naja, mal schauen, ob es dann am Freitag wieder fehlerfrei klappt *zwinker*

Ende Edit

Danke,
Telmir

PS: Und habt ihr euch schonmal Gedanken gemacht, den Provider zu wechseln - bei dem Service?! *grins*


----------



## ZAM (3. Oktober 2007)

Telmir schrieb:


> 1. description-Tag nicht korrekt beendet (descrition - da fehlt das p)
> 2. length schreibt sich length nicht leng3th
> PS: Und habt ihr euch schonmal Gedanken gemacht, den Provider zu wechseln - bei dem Service?! *grins*



Die Frage ist - wie die Fehler bei Copy&Paste entstehen konnten...


----------



## Steirer (9. Oktober 2007)

Halloho! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe das ist das richtige Forum dafür. ^^

Jedenfalls, der BuffedCast 14 und 15 funktionieren nicht, man wird auf die Seite von audioads weitergeleitet, die einem mitteilt, das die entsprechende Datei nicht aufgerufen werden konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüsse
Kurt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telmir (13. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Frage ist - wie die Fehler bei Copy&Paste entstehen konnten...




```
<item>
<title>Episode 56</title>
<link>http://www.buffed.de/news/3275/buffedcast-episode-56-jetzt-anhoeren</link>
<description><![CDATA[Themen der Woche: WoW: Testserver-Patch 2.3; WAR: Vorläufiges Beta-Ende; Star Trek Online: Hoffnungen und Wünsche]]></description>
<category>Podcast</category>
<pubDate>Fri, 12 Oct 07 17:30:00 GMT</pubDate>
<enclosure url="http://www.audioads.de/files/8133/BuffedCast_Episode_53.mp3" length="23879069" type="audio/mpeg" />
<itunes:author>buffed.de-Redaktion</itunes:author>
<itunes:explicit>No</itunes:explicit>
<media:content url="http://www.audioads.de/files/8133/BuffedCast_Episode_53.mp3" fileSize="23879069" type="audio/mpeg" /><itunes:subtitle>Die buffed.de-Talkrunde zu World of Warcraft &amp; Co.</itunes:subtitle><itunes:summary>Die Buffed-Redakteure fachsimpeln über World of Warcraft und den Rest der Online-Rollenspiel-Welt</itunes:summary><itunes:keywords>Podcast</itunes:keywords>
</item>
```

Hört auf mit Copy&Paste und verwendet ein Tool, um RSS-Feeds zu erstellen!
z.B. http://www.speedsoft-developing.de/redir.h...der&id=home

1) Es geht mal wieder nicht mit iTunes
2) Episode 53 ist definitiv der falsche Inhalt für das enclosure - und media-TAG


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2007)

Telmir schrieb:


> Hört auf mit Copy&Paste und verwendet ein Tool, um RSS-Feeds zu erstellen!
> z.B. http://www.speedsoft-developing.de/redir.h...der&id=home
> 
> 1) Es geht mal wieder nicht mit iTunes
> 2) Episode 53 ist definitiv der falsche Inhalt für das enclosure - und media-TAG



Yes sir.


----------



## Telmir (14. Oktober 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Yes sir.



Sorry ZAM!

Ich hoffe, Du bist jetzt nicht böse, denn böse hab ich das wirklich nicht gemeint! Jetzt wo ich mei Posting aber nochmal lese, kommt das wohl doch so rüber... Tschuldigung!

Telmir

PS: *flüstert* und die Zahl 8133 muss noch angepasst werden im Link zu audiofiles, glaube ich! *duck*
Achja, könnt ihr die Episoden 14 und 15 nicht einfach nochmal unter einem etwas anderen Namen (z.B. BuffedCast_Episode_14_v2.mp3) hochladen und das RSS-xml anpassen? Die mp3-Dateien habt ihr  ja noch auf Eurem media-Server liegen. Denn direkt runterladen geht ja...


*Isst etwas cheese zum whine* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordHelmchenHL (15. Oktober 2007)

Episode 56 funktioniert auch mal wieder nicht....


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2007)

Telmir schrieb:


> Sorry ZAM!
> 
> Ich hoffe, Du bist jetzt nicht böse, denn böse hab ich das wirklich nicht gemeint! Jetzt wo ich mei Posting aber nochmal lese, kommt das wohl doch so rüber... Tschuldigung!
> 
> ...



Die Casts liegen wahrscheinlich eh nicht mehr lang bei audioads. 14 und 15 lassen sich einfach permanent nicht hochladen - der Parser auf Audioads nimmt die nicht an... Kodierungsfehler oder sonstiges.


----------



## Azure Rain (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

habe heute (15.10.) versucht den Buffed Cast #56 via Itunes herunterzuladen: 
The URL http://www.audioads.de/[...]_Episode_56.mp3 could not be found on the server.

Please fix


----------



## Azure Rain (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

habe heute (15.10.) versucht den Buffed Cast #56 via Itunes herunterzuladen: 
The URL http://www.audioads.de/[...]_Episode_56.mp3 could not be found on the server.

Please fix


----------



## Azure Rain (15. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

habe heute (15.10.) versucht den Buffed Cast #56 via Itunes herunterzuladen: 
The URL http://www.audioads.de/[...]_Episode_56.mp3 could not be found on the server.

Please fix


----------

